# Mike's Tall 20



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I just set up a tall 20 gallon today.
I used the water from my pond and some of the plant and rocks.

I added the juvinile Convict Cichlids I picked up last week to it tonight.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

now you've got me curious about your pond
nice tank. how tall is a 20 tall?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

*Tall 20*

Hello,
it is 19" tall
20" long and
10" wide

I'm assuming 10 gallons per cubic foot

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gives you a little more height for plants


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes my lilly pads were over 20"
I wrapped them 2 times around the root.

I bought a Bio Cube 14 and will start planting it tommorrow


----------

